

Ask HN: Anyone going to TiE Atlanta Entrepreneurial Summit this saturday? - samratjp

Just curious to see if any HN'ers are going and wanna meetup? I still haven't signed up and am debating if I should.<p>http://www.tesatlanta.com/summit_details.html
======
BigBlueSaw
I'm in Atlanta. Though this may be legit, it smells like a scam to me: "pay us
money and we'll consider funding your business."

Since you're a blogger, you may be able to get a "press pass", though.

